# NewTV with only 1 scart socket



## beachroger (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi
Just bought Sony Bravia tv with only 1 scart socket. I have 2 sources previously both connected by scart that I wish to connect. A DVD player and home cinema/surround sound ( a Sony compact av dav-S550). Neither have HDMI. DVD player has optical socket and scart. The surround sound has scart, optical digital in,and various video component sockets in/out. TV has component in and optical out sockets

Any advice would be appreciated

Many thanks


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack  I would use scart and optical to your tv from the dvd player and component from the dav-S550 to your tv.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## beachroger (Mar 17, 2012)

Many thanks - will buy leads and progress as advised


----------



## BobGill (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi there,

Sorry to jump on the post, but before I go out and purchase leads which turn out to be incorrect could you provide some additional info.

I have a similar set-up with an old Sony DAV-S550 and a new Sony Bravia (HX820), however I have a new Blueray player which is linked via HDMI.

I see that you have suggested component to connect the amp to tv, but the TV only has component IN and wouldn't I need component OUT? The Blueray actually has the component OUT and this works ok for disc, but is no use for the sky channels.

I was thinking of getting an optical cable to connect the amp to the TV, as I only need use of the surrond sound system, not the DVD component.

Cheers


----------

